# my newest "tool"



## racsan (Dec 28, 2009)

a inherited snowthrower! its a '99 craftsman 5 hp 2 cycle 21" single-stage. doesnt work too bad. was $400 new. the ones like this now are 4cycle engines. much better than the shovel!


----------



## Admin (Jan 12, 2010)

You look like your having fun at least!


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice tool!  At least you don't need to shovel anymore...


----------



## RUNACQH (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, I got the same one. We just had a foot of snow in Chicago, thing worked great...


----------



## Admin (Feb 12, 2010)

How much space are you having to clear?


----------



## thomask (Mar 5, 2010)

racsan:

I live in Florida, what is that thing used for?

Just kidding, looks like a good one you got there.  

Stay warm, it's even cold down South here.


----------

